# Back from the US



## naivepom (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all,

After a brief stint in the US I am back in Oz, so I thought what more appropriate post could there be than a collection of all the reptiles I am NOT going to see over here but that I will miss from my native Florida.

P.S. if anybody is familiar and local to Sydney and doesn't mind doing a bit of charity work by taking me for a herp then please PM me.

Cheers, Kris

Cottonmouth







Pygmy rattlesnake

















Watersnakes










Yellow-rat snake adult and juv










Rough green snake






Green Anole










Brown Anole






American gators










American croc






Box turtle






Cooter






Treefrog






Gopher tortoise






Glass lizard




Florida softshell




Garter snake






Florida brown snake




Black racer






5 lined skink






Ring-necked snake






Corn snake






Hatchling Loggerhead Turtle






Scarlet Kingsnake






Ribbon snake


----------



## russellman (Mar 10, 2011)

Corn snake and ring-necked snake have awesome colouring. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 10, 2011)

so many great shots!
where these herps from the wild? or were they from captive collections.


----------



## cadwallader (Mar 10, 2011)

WOW they are some amazing photos Cheers for posting them

Love the little ring neck


----------



## gosia (Mar 10, 2011)

WOW! Nice


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice pics.

Ben


----------



## naivepom (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for comments - all these were wild animals. I don't have any prob with people taking photos of captives but it has never got me excited.


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 10, 2011)

naivepom said:


> Thanks for comments - all these were wild animals. I don't have any prob with people taking photos of captives but it has never got me excited.



yea there's nothing better than finding reptiles in the wild!


----------



## OffRoadHerps (Mar 10, 2011)

That Corn Snake is beautiful! you have a great eye for photography thanks so much for posting


----------



## phoebe (Mar 12, 2011)

Love the Cottonmouth pic


----------



## python_dan89 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice pics welcome back to Aus


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 13, 2011)

man I love the Florida soft shell, have you seen the albinos? beautiful! NAIVEPOM some great shots!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 13, 2011)

Great photos. I'm sure if you look hard enough you'll be able to see at least corns here! Loggerheads too - the babies are commonly washed up after storms.

J


----------

